# Plasti Dip Question



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

I have a 2012 Cruze LTZ RS with stock OEM wheels. I went to dinner the other night and noticed another cruze with what looked like stock wheels with plasti dip on them. I want to do the same thing to my wheels, just wondering what the secret is to doing it well and what is a good type to get that glossy look as in the photos. Also how would I maintain the cleanliness of the rims, I spend 4-5 hours detailing my cars, usually using a wheel and rim brush to get any hard grime or brake dust off. I assume if I used that brush on the plasti dipped wheels it would strip off the dip. Any tips are welcome. 









Oh and heres a photo of my car after using a pressure washer and foam cannon my girlfriend got me for Christmas


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

Plasti dip glossifier for shine


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Just make sure you have about 6-8 hours to work with. I dipped my eco wheels white and it took me about that long. I did 4-5 coats of white with about 3-4 coats of gloss. If you use a brush then brush over lightly as for it will slowly peel it back. I use a microfiber cloth to clean my wheels. And when using a pressure washer don't spray and hold directly on it for too long either.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yep...the glossifier. Used that on the grill on my brother's Buick Century.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Easiest way is to take the wheels off, line between the wheel and tire with index cards, and spray away. I used 5 coats of black and 4 coats of gloss, probably overkill by a coat. I use a soft brush on my wheels now and it works just fine. Good luck!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

cdb09007 said:


> Easiest way is to take the wheels off, line between the wheel and tire with index cards, and spray away. I used 5 coats of black and 4 coats of gloss, probably overkill by a coat. I use a soft brush on my wheels now and it works just fine. Good luck!


Index cards = best method by far, so easy to do.


----------



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

Kinda figured I'd use the flash card method, has anyone dipped the inside of the rim?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

I went in about 2 inches from the spokes. got low and aimed for the inside. You get a few inches of cover, then some spatter, but unless you're really looking it's almost impossible to tell just by looking at the wheel on the car.


----------



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

cdb09007 said:


> I went in about 2 inches from the spokes. got low and aimed for the inside. You get a few inches of cover, then some spatter, but unless you're really looking it's almost impossible to tell just by looking at the wheel on the car.


Im thinking if I take the wheel off the car itle be pretty easy, hopefully at least


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Not to mention, brake dust will turn the inside of the wheel black over time anyway.


----------



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

MP81 said:


> Not to mention, brake dust will turn the inside of the wheel black over time anyway.


Not anytime soon on mine, I clean the rims completely ever week, and put a nice coat of wax inside and outside of the wheels


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

billyhime said:


> Not anytime soon on mine, I clean the rims completely ever week, and put a nice coat of wax inside and outside of the wheels


I would Claybar the wheels before you dip them then. Get the wax off so the Dip can stick to the wheel. And probably shouldn't wax over the dip once it's on.


----------



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

cdb09007 said:


> I would Claybar the wheels before you dip them then. Get the wax off so the Dip can stick to the wheel. And probably shouldn't wax over the dip once it's on.


Probably will use carburetor cleaner to get the wax off, will use this nice clay block my girlfriend got me.


----------



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

cdb09007 said:


> Easiest way is to take the wheels off, line between the wheel and tire with index cards, and spray away. I used 5 coats of black and 4 coats of gloss, probably overkill by a coat. I use a soft brush on my wheels now and it works just fine. Good luck!


Should I do like I did on my emblems which is spray on a clear coat after using the dip and glossifier to protect the dip and gloss? Or is the glossifier durable enough to handle a soft brush to clean?


----------



## DKovac12 (Apr 27, 2015)

I did about 4-5 coats on each wheel. I took mine off the car and then washed them pretty good. I did do the inside of the wheel because I tried doing outside first and it looked bad with black rims and silver insides. I kept my the matte finish btw.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

I plastidipped my rims in about 2 hours. Clean the rim and tire as well as you can with a bucket of soapy water and a sponge. Then i just went around, after taping the tires off with newspaper, spraying a layer. I did thin layers so they dried quicker, before I went around all 4. Did that so many times, maybe like 15 or 20. You want it thick so that if you decide to take it off it is easier, and it will not scratch as easy. After doing that apply just as many glossifier coats the same way after waiting like 20 mins so it completely dries.. I did not remove the tires and rims from the car, I just sprayed everything I could see. even my calipers. Plastidip will not harm your breaks, it will just get rubbed off the first time you use your breaks. Look closely so you do not miss anything. I would take a pic but they are dirty because of the snow. Do not do it on a windy day, unless you are in a garage, I had a leaf blow into it and screw one up, redid it.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

It took about 2 cans each. 2 cans of matte black and 1 can of glossifier would be fine. I just wanted mine as glossy as I could do. I even plastidipped the inside trim blue.


----------

